# Libraries in Netbeans einfügen



## fleckdalm (2. Apr 2011)

Hat sich erledigt einfach die jar entpacken und den org ordner in den source ordner des projektes legen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2011)

NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## fleckdalm (3. Apr 2011)

Danke, aber das hat sich schon erledigt ich hatte nur vergessen den Thread hier zu schliesen.
mfg Fleckdalm


----------

